# Another Cha-cha pic



## bbredmom (Aug 14, 2010)

This is one of my new Nigerian Dwarf Does, Bella. When I bought her, I asked specifically "Is there a chance she is pregnant, or is she just fat" and the woman assured me she was just fat. But then in the next sentence said she had sold her buck only a month before and the girls still missed him.

So here is her butt. I haven't had to check out a cha cha for a long time. I keep protection on my bucks (african olors) or keep them seperate. I know when the deed is done! Any ideas?


----------



## lilhill (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like she has an elongated vulva, so I'd say she's probably bred.  A pic taken showing a more close up shot would help.


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 16, 2010)

Argh, I had a perfect hoo-hoo pic, and then my iPhone got beered at a party saturday night. 

*sigh*

Y'all know how hard it is to let a fat Nigerian let you take a pic of her coochie when she doesn't want to? You end up being puched around the pen, that's what happens!


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 16, 2010)

bbredmom said:
			
		

> Argh, I had a perfect hoo-hoo pic, and then my iPhone got beered at a party saturday night.


Did you ground it for life when it got home?


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 16, 2010)

If that meant it would start working properly again, I would so totally ground it.

Alas, instead Rufus the iPhone spent the night in a baggie of uncooked white rice, with me saying prayers over him.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 16, 2010)

> Alas, instead Rufus the iPhone spent the night in a baggie of uncooked white rice, with me saying prayers over him.


Give him some probios and a shot of b-complex.  A round of PenG probably wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 16, 2010)

This is going to sound strange...  

If you have a canister vac sealer.. Bury the phone in rice or something else DRY in the sealer and then suck the air out.  It helps draw the moisture out.  It's a last resort type thing though because you have NO control over how the liquid leaves the electronic item.


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 16, 2010)

Tada! Floating goat chacha!


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok, just a little bump to determine if my goat is fat or pregnant. She sure is onery! I've never had a doe that sidles up to you sideways for scritches, then tries to hook your hand with her horns! Bad goat!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 23, 2010)

I recommend doing a blood test through Biotracking (just google them) and knowing for sure.  I wouldn't rely on pictures of a vulva over the internet for telling if my goat is pregnant or not.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 6, 2010)

So we went out of town last night to my in-laws. All the goats were happy, heathy, rotten spoilt. Only thing we noticed was our buck was really trying to mount  Bella, and she had no interest in it. Of course, with the Olor, I wasn't worried because he couldn't make contact *wink wink, nudge nudge*

We get home tonite and everyone is still healthy and fine, but Bella has a long string of dried goo coming out of her cha cha. A tentative spreading of the vulva revealed inside its whitish brownish. But she isn't flagging her tail or screaming.

My husband thinks she miscarried, and the LGD ate the fetus. But I think she is either approaching heat or approaching birth. Her butt is really clean. I've never seen a miscarriage, but I know regular births are very, very messy. No fever, no distress, eating, drinking, pooping like normal. 

I was going to take her blood this week and send it in (finally have the time!) of course, and now this. Oy!







eta: Whhoppps, never mind. She's now in full blown, dear god someone mount me, I wanna have a baby heat. zeus is trying his darndest to accommodate her, but with the olor, he's not making much contact.....I guess we should decide if we want to breed her to zeus or Latte, and debelt the winner.


----------

